# Thanks to Kevin Whitley aka



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Kayak Kevin recently wrote an article about 2 oz jigs and big Gulps. Here my experiance

The Place, some where in the southern end of Chesapeake Bay 










The Bait










The Results Caught 5 that day, 15,17,19,21,and 23











Oh and my wife said to say thanks also, she enjoyed the fish.

Tim


----------



## Rob S (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats on the fish Tim. Do you have a link to the article or is it on Kevin's site?


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks seeknfin, GULP is all ya need. 
here is the article rob s
http://www.chesapeake-angler.com/storyjuly08-verticaljigging.htm


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Nice catch.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

looks like it'd be effective on the stripers too


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

where do you get that stringer metal clip thing?? at least what is it called?


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

stupidjet said:


> where do you get that stringer metal clip thing?? at least what is it called?


http://www.kayakfishinggear.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=96


I'd seen one used but it took losing 21 incher to convince me to buy one. Haven't lost a fish since.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Those metal stringers*

You should be able to pick them up at any dive shop. They are so handy. Most spearfisherman use them. Ive actually lost a few due to sharks when diving. In most cases when diving, Ill stick those flaties on there through one of the eyes, that way they are sure not to come off....Nice job.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

fish stay alive on them all day hanging next to the kayak?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

The fish won't live long on the stringer, with water temps at 70deg + your catch isn't going to stay fresh long either... it took one trip and a ruined stringer of foggy eyed mushy trout to convince me to make room for a soft sided cooler in the tank well.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Rockstar said:


> The fish won't live long on the stringer, with water temps at 70deg + your catch isn't going to stay fresh long either... it took one trip and a ruined stringer of foggy eyed mushy trout to convince me to make room for a soft sided cooler in the tank well.


Can't say I've towed fish "all day" but did come home with speck and flounder yesterday. They made it to the cooler at the house, after a short ride home in a plastic bag, still kicking after a multi-hour tow job. Haven't cooked them up yet when I do I'll let you know how they turn out.


----------

